# logo position



## 14KAntlers (Sep 8, 2015)

Does anyone have a template or a solution they use the heat press their logo in the same location every time.. kinda annoying trying to eyeball it .. thanks


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I am probably neurotic but I use this http://www.tex-inc.com/assets/free-designs/LRPlacementChart.pdf and a ruler. There is also something called "Logo It" on the market but I don't use it


----------



## Sanda (Dec 15, 2015)

14KAntlers said:


> Does anyone have a template or a solution they use the heat press their logo in the same location every time.. kinda annoying trying to eyeball it .. thanks


Well looking for the same.......


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

See what you think of this. Heat Press Laser Alignment System


----------



## Sanda (Dec 15, 2015)

BidsMaven said:


> See what you think of this. Heat Press Laser Alignment System


Thanks in tons!


----------



## 14KAntlers (Sep 8, 2015)

sweet. thanks for replies.. yea I ran across that "logo it" ... looks worth a shot. I do like those measurements you shared tho thanks a lot.
yea ive seen the stahls thingy but not looking to spend that much money on a line up tool yet, plus I read quite a few fourms with ppl saying its kinda of a pain to set up. Thanks for the responses


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

14KAntlers said:


> sweet. thanks for replies.. yea I ran across that "logo it" ... looks worth a shot. I do like those measurements you shared tho thanks a lot.
> yea ive seen the stahls thingy but not looking to spend that much money on a line up tool yet, plus I read quite a few fourms with ppl saying its kinda of a pain to set up. Thanks for the responses


So I do use the Tee Square It! to make sure my logos are level. I mean obviously this is all for transfers, but I'm not sure if the Logo It! is close enough to the same or not. Having the grid is kind of nice because sometimes you get weird sized logos I guess. Let me know if you want me to show you how I use the Tee Square it to center logo stuff. I can post a pic


----------



## GnGPrinting (Sep 25, 2015)

This http://www.tex-inc.com/assets/free-d...ementChart.pdf chart looks very helpful. We like charts for alignment, it is better than reinventing with each garment.


----------



## 14KAntlers (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes I'd like to see how you use in on your logos please [email protected] if you need to email it


----------



## 14KAntlers (Sep 8, 2015)

jennGO said:


> 14KAntlers said:
> 
> 
> > sweet. thanks for replies.. yea I ran across that "logo it" ... looks worth a shot. I do like those measurements you shared tho thanks a lot.
> ...


 last reply was referring to this


----------

